# Trebartha Lemarne Mine - June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

Trebartha Lemarne Mine!




Well this is unexpected? right?
Well maybe not, as I stated on a continuous "project" it was time to get the feet wet and clothes ruined in this mine, well I cannot say alot about this, as to be honest its history and bits and pieces are hard to find, searched google maps over an over with only bits an pieces to put here, so if anyone can find some good research or enjoys a good hunt, be my guest to drop some information below.

So during a recent trip, like how many other of my posts start, I had begun to find mines interesting, cannot say the usual suspects I explore with enjoy them all that much, but still venturing into these places is rather peaceful and you wont really be disturbed, after ruining trainers and clothes I was happy to walk away with some interesting shots from here with minimal effort.

Something different from me, but this mine certainly wasnt my last on this day 

As I said anyone with some information on this mine, please feel free to add it below would help, an if anyone goes to explore this take some proper lighting equipment not be spontaneous an use your phone torch... (cough cough).





































Cheers for looking everyone ​


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2018)

Good work in difficult conditions mate...


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks a good one MB.I found a few bits n'bobs about the place but no real history












and a plan


----------



## smiler (Jun 12, 2018)

Nicely done MB, decent footwear and light is a good idea, loved it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> Looks a good one MB.I found a few bits n'bobs about the place but no real history
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what I came across not much else it seems especially history wise, thank you though still insightful I'm someway to know bits an pieces


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Good work in difficult conditions mate...



Thank you  I wouldn't say difficult I've done a few mines an caves before but on the spontaneous side yeah was awkward an wet! Fun though


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 12, 2018)

smiler said:


> Nicely done MB, decent footwear and light is a good idea, loved it, Thanks



Indeed luckily my cameras good in low light, so little light was needed enjoyed it though


----------



## catwoman (Dec 28, 2021)

mockingbird said:


> Indeed luckily my cameras good in low light, so little light was needed enjoyed it though


Great pics, we scoured the site, found the 2 shafts, the quarry and other various workings, but the gated entrance evaded us ? Any clues welcome? Thanks


----------



## Hayman (Dec 29, 2021)

Gorgeous mineral colours.


----------

